# Pimp My Gun



## Alaskan_Viking (Jun 13, 2006)

Cool app.

Here is my Master piece; the AK-16.










Enjoy :smt1099

Pimp my gun

And now...The AR-47!


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

:smt023I like the second picture,they look more Americanized.


----------

